# 2010 IFA GULF COAST SCHEDULE



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

From their website forum!

<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">GULF COAST DIVISION 

MARCH 13 DESTIN, FL 
JUNE 5 PANAMA CITY BEACH, FL 
OCTOBER 16 ORANGE BEACH, AL

I'M IN!!! Who else?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

All I need is a partner, a boat and the tiem to make it work and I'm there!

Brant told me the schedule looked good this year. He was right.


----------



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

Jimmy if I was still in Florida I would fish them but for me it will be the Louisiana Division again this year. I would love to fish the events but 8-10hrs tows sucks! Good luck to all the Panhandle teams, watch out for Fred and Bruce again, Jim Chalkley, Jayson Melvin, and of course the Nelson Brothers and many others.


----------

